# New themes for TWP -- the Jacket series



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

I have created some new TivoWeb themes with a richer, more graphically-intensive look to them. They feature textured backgrounds, gradient highlights, full-width floating selection bars and drop-down submenus. They also include color variations to distinguish multiple TiVos quickly.

Visit my interactive demo site to see examples of each and to download the themes. You can download them individually or all at once. Here is a direct link to the .zip file if you have trouble opening the demo page.

To install (at 2.1+), simply unzip and copy all files (.css, .gif, .png and .jpeg) into the themes folder, then "Quit&Restart" TWP. The new themes should show up on the Themes page.
Note: For TWP 2.0, the image files (.gif, .png and .jpeg) go into images, not themes. The .css files still go into themes.

Note: This only works (fully) with the latest versions of TivoWebPlus (2.0 and 2.1).
It is also supported only on the latest IE (7.0) and FireFox (2.0.0.5) browsers. (In particular, earlier versions of IE do NOT work.)

Please give them a try and advise results.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll second that.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

I have created three more, less subtle, variants. However, the attachment size here is limited to 100K (what's up with that?). I'll put them up on a hosting site somewhere, but it won't be today.

In the meantime, if you'd like to check them out, search the "other" forum for "Jacket series".


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

I have added a couple more colors. See the first post (or my sig) for my new, interactive demo site. This provides a hands-on WYSIWYG experience and supports downloading individual themes or all at once.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

Released version 2 of Jacket themes, with lots more colors, less wasted space and user-sizeable text (based on browser settings). You can view them at my site (see first post or signature).

This required significant code changes to TWP, so make sure you load the 070703 version for full functionality. I may have missed some pages, so if you notice any specific pages where the text is difficult to see, let me know.

I also added numerous CSS "hooks" into TWP, in the hopes that others would create their own themes. It's a great way to learn CSS. I'd be glad to help where I can.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

/Waves at Steve in Easley.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

My demo site appears to be having technical difficulties this morning, so I've added a direct link to the .zip file (on another host) to the first post.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Cool! Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I've been meaning to tell you thanks for developing this for a long time-- it's quickly become my favorite TWP theme. Big :up: from me.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

I've added a couple of new ones, and updated the rest to include the drop-down menus just added to TWP 2.0. Visit my demo site (see sig) to download one or all. There is also a direct link to the new zip in the first post of this thread.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

I have updated the Jacket theme site with updated versions of all of the Jacket themes.

I also included a new NoMenuJacket with no graphics and no header menu. I use it from my mobile phone (I saved the link as [myserver]/theme/NoMenuJacket to automatically switch to it.)

Other than this, the "updates" are mainly internal.

NOTE: If you're using 2.1 or later (in beta now), the theme graphics now go in the *themes* folder, not in *images*.

Also note that NoMenu and GreenWire are now packaged with TWP 2.1+.

Please advise any questions, problems, or suggestions for improvements.


----------

